# Wideboy R32 picture thread



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thought may be good idea to start a wideboy thread as there has been a few people interested in these ...

found this on my harddrive...


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> thought may be good idea to start a wideboy thread as there has been a few people interested in these ...
> 
> found this on my harddrive...


Sweet Mary Mother of Jesus thats crazy looking! :runaway:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That must have the widest ass possible for a gtr :chuckle:


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

What is it? who makes it? are they available ? etc


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok,so that's officially the rudest gtr I have ever seen.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dont know who makes the kit but it's bad ass!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Talking about asses! have you got a pic of its rear end... got a thing for big rear ends


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't think I do 

It was on yahoo japan about 3 years ago


----------



## sideways-drift (Jan 18, 2009)

mint


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Now, that is a true widebody....


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

As much as I like that Widebody, it looks very odd to me for some reason. I had a stab at it, and I came out with this. As it's a Nur color, I decided to try something a bit more up to date.

Sorry for my lackluster PS skills.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

nozza1 said:


> Talking about asses! have you got a pic of its rear end... got a thing for big rear ends



Found it!

Fit and finish is HORRIBLE unfortunately



















See what i mean?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

matty32 said:


> thought may be good idea to start a wideboy thread as there has been a few people interested in these ...
> 
> found this on my harddrive...


ultimate bad ass GTR


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Just one ive found from a quick search on Google:

http://www.jdltuning.com/latest/gallery/12_5_540.jpg


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DCY's and Tweenierob's cars would suit this thread..


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

matty32;1040593
[IMG said:


> http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr194/mattynewera/nevernaoya-img600x450-1125485969gt-.jpg[/IMG]


I rekon this pic makes it look better than it really is! the front looks amazing but the back (in the other pics), are just disgusting and not to mention such a poorly fitted kit.


As for the


NISMO-GTR said:


> http://www.jdltuning.com/latest/gallery/12_5_540.jpg


What is up with the roof spoiler - totally ruins it.

Its pretty hard to find a decent widebody styled GTR


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

this has gotta be one of the best.....
http://www.autovaruste.net/files/jpeg/15245/1.jpg


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah! that looks nice, but have we got a rear shot of it!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a whole thread of it:

think it is gorgeous


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110260-my-r32-widebody.html


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

in comes the thing called .................... FAT GYAL


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

The first car pictured is painted in the R34 NUR color, correct?
Isn't it called Millenium Jade? I don't really care for the widebody too much, but I like that color on an R32 the more I look at it.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

bob
at last
i wondered when you would show............. top wide beast !!!!!
lee


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The XS Engineering R32 is quite nice, not sure about the wing though. And I'm not sure I like the Veilside spoiler either, I think a standard one done in the same colour would suit the car better.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

bobwoolmer said:


> in comes the thing called .................... FAT GYAL


What overfender and front guard kit is that mate..looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

Bucky said:


>


This car was imported by my uncle to the UK about 4/5 years ago.

He owned the car for 3 years, had it resprayed and put ALL the decals on it in his ownership.

Nice car, looked amazing. Im happy to see its in good hands now.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MoGTR said:


> This car was imported by my uncle to the UK about 4/5 years ago.
> 
> He owned the car for 3 years, had it resprayed and put ALL the decals on it in his ownership.
> 
> Nice car, looked amazing. Im happy to see its in good hands now.


I remember reading the magazine article about this car wen it was imported


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

Faz Choudhury said:


> I remember reading the magazine article about this car wen it was imported


Yes, it was featured in jap performance.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

IMHO, EVO 3 Veilside R32 widebody kit is the nicest. Although I dont really like the front or rear spoilers. Stockers would be better.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

MoGTR said:


> This car was imported by my uncle to the UK about 4/5 years ago.
> 
> He owned the car for 3 years, had it resprayed and put ALL the decals on it in his ownership.
> 
> Nice car, looked amazing. Im happy to see its in good hands now.


You got any other info on the car?? I never got much with it. It is getting resprayed again as the paintwork is a bit tired now with sitting outside for a while.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

This car is also from finland.. (not mine)


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres mine, not as wide as some of the monsters on this thread though!















































Needs a respray though!

Cheers

Blue32:smokin:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

MoGTR said:


> Yes, it was featured in jap performance.


Is that the one that was found to be the original M's demo car that everyone thought had been broken for parts, when the owner chipped the paint by accident and found the flip stuff underneath?


----------



## bennyr33 (Dec 23, 2008)

MarkMcQ said:


> Is that the one that was found to be the original M's demo car that everyone thought had been broken for parts, when the owner chipped the paint by accident and found the flip stuff underneath?


I still cant believe why someone would paint that lol


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

MarkMcQ said:


> Is that the one that was found to be the original M's demo car that everyone thought had been broken for parts, when the owner chipped the paint by accident and found the flip stuff underneath?


Hmmm, I dont think it is the flip one mate.

When my uncle got it from Japan it was all white with a small Jun and recaro decal i think. Had the same kit on aswell.

If it is the flip paint one then, WOW!

Bucky, Tbh i wasnt ver clued up on cars when he owned it. But from what i can remember it had a Very tiny bump that damaged the bumper and front wings. This was then sorted by a respray and repair to the damaged kit.

He only really Did around 1500 miles in 3/4 years, was parked in a dry garage for most of its life in the uk.

If you want i could pass on his contact details to you if you want some more info. His still in the skyline seen and has 2 R32 GTRS and a R33.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i have that one which is the original M's chassis in flip as printed in Jap Performance December edition under the white paint. 2002 they changed the colour to racing flag white.

keep up the pictures guys, some nice cars out there.


----------



## MoGTR (Jan 6, 2007)

R34Nismo said:


> i have that one which is the original M's chassis in flip as printed in Jap Performance December edition under the white paint. 2002 they changed the colour to racing flag white.
> 
> keep up the pictures guys, some nice cars out there.


Im sure i read on the skyline owners forum that you have been in contact with M's factory and recieved info of the 3 demo cars.

This is when the car was purchased from japan










Would you know anything about it, when it was in japan? Pics etc.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

ping me a pm and we can take this off thread.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

holy thread bump!

i found this one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Interesting wide arch on the rear there . . .:thumbsup:
Is it only me or is that not the only R32 GTR rear arch that looks 100% good?
I mean I love the Veilside kit, especially in yellow as posted above, but this car from Finland wins the price for me because the arch lines go from the very back of the car to the dorr and don't look like they would explode in the next moment as on the Veilside.
Any more infos on this car/kit???


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Interesting wide arch on the rear there . . .:thumbsup:
> Is it only me or is that not the only R32 GTR rear arch that looks 100% good?
> I mean I love the Veilside kit, especially in yellow as posted above, but this car from Finland wins the price for me because the arch lines go from the very back of the car to the dorr and don't look like they would explode in the next moment as on the Veilside.
> Any more infos on this car/kit???


Maybe the yannack overfender?
The 3rd bnr32 down in the pic , not the ugly square fender..
This goes with the factory lines very nicely giving a nice pumped look , I have this for my car - just got to get them put on , have a full do luck kit also so fingers crossed it looks great when finished.










http://www.yanack.co.jp/new/allimages/b-AERO1OL-1.jpg


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Maybe the yannack overfender?
> The 3rd bnr32 down in the pic , not the ugly square fender..
> This goes with the factory lines very nicely giving a nice pumped look , I have this for my car - just got to get them put on , have a full do luck kit also so fingers crossed it looks great when finished.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the infos:thumbsup:
Yanack . . . completely forgot about that company, thought a mate had a Silvia with Yanack front bumper years ago . . .

You are right with the rear fenders, they go most nicely with the R32 GTR lines . . have you also gotten the front fenders? Will look the blast with Do-luck bumpers:clap:
Keep it coming mate . . .:thumbsup:

By the way talking front wide fenders?? . . are the Yanack front fenders any different from the Veilside wide front fenders??? and does every aftermarket R32 GTR frontbumper fit those Yanack wide front fenders ?(Veilside front fenders seem to match only the Veilside specific front bumper for that matter . .if I am not wrong.)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

the third down for r32gtr is the same as the japsalon one, same as adam kindness is putting on his track car or fees car. +3cm

in my opinion the best kit out, uses same lines as stock and doesnt look over exagerated, you can fit 315 tires, dont thnk you wuld need much more hehee


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks mate for the infos:thumbsup:
> Yanack . . . completely forgot about that company, thought a mate had a Silvia with Yanack front bumper years ago . . .
> 
> You are right with the rear fenders, they go most nicely with the R32 GTR lines . . have you also gotten the front fenders? Will look the blast with Do-luck bumpers:clap:
> Keep it coming mate . . .:thumbsup:


I went with the BN wide front fender for bnr32 , its got a couple of vents in it giving a more agressive look.Cant wait till they are all on.

Will put some pics up once done


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

This is the car that started them all!! The original Veilside Demo vehicle that was produced to show their awesome body building skills and its nearly 20 yrs old!!! We've recently sourced this car and its due to land in the UK in January:thumbsup:


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats stunning Dave. I would buy it now if I could live without my kidneys and maybe my right arm too.

Those wheels are awesome and I want that wing aswell.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Interesting wide arch on the rear there . . .:thumbsup:
> Is it only me or is that not the only R32 GTR rear arch that looks 100% good?
> I mean I love the Veilside kit, especially in yellow as posted above, but this car from Finland wins the price for me because the arch lines go from the very back of the car to the dorr and don't look like they would explode in the next moment as on the Veilside.
> Any more infos on this car/kit???


I think this is the same car??

YouTube - ESV - BNR32 Widebody


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> I think this is the same car??
> 
> YouTube - ESV - BNR32 Widebody


Thanks for the link, that looks stunning, best wide arches for the R32 GTR imo, as they look realy production like and not over kill.:thumbsup:

Any chance somebody gets the owner of that car to the register and makes him post more of his car pics in this thread?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the link, that looks stunning, best wide arches for the R32 GTR imo, as they look realy production like and not over kill.:thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance somebody gets the owner of that car to the register and makes him post more of his car pics in this thread?


I'm not so keen on the rear bumper, i think it could look nicer. I think its the way it flairs out, looks a bit too stuck on.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, it is the same. ESV is one of the biggest importers in Finland




willrobdon said:


> I think this is the same car??
> 
> YouTube - ESV - BNR32 Widebody


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hugeness!! Nice fattys lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> I'm not so keen on the rear bumper, i think it could look nicer. I think its the way it flairs out, looks a bit too stuck on.


Agree, but forget the front and rear bumpers, . .if this car really uses YANACK wide fenders, you can just ad any GTR rear bumper or front bumper to them.

Just think adding a Do-Luck rear bumper and original GTR front bumper with Bee-R carbon lips to this wide fenders . .must look blasty.:smokin:


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres my Veilside E3 japsalon car 





































We love Phatness more more 

cheers Gaz


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

This Kit I fitted was done with much passion 

Have a set of Andrews racing wheels to go on now too 

Cheers Gaz


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

That Japsalon car reminds me of my red Mazda Cosmo - i think gary from japsalon saw it at my local MOT station - wonder if he drew inspiration from it!


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*"Skysuka" Time Attack Machine*

Hi guys, here´s a few pics from the last year. It´s a ´92 GTR in it´s Street outfit. I drove TA in Finland in Club-class and currently it´s stripped and is becoming even meaner. Currently I´m running 650 hp/715 Nm @ 1.5 Bar.


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this a well old thread, but definitely needs a bump.
Found this pic and like these arches, but can't find any details on them,guessing there a universal fitment.but willing to be educated if anyone knows what they are.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

wide ass awesome :chuckle:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone got more photo's of this R32 ???




400gtr said:


> I know this a well old thread, but definitely needs a bump.
> Found this pic and like these arches, but can't find any details on them,guessing there a universal fitment.but willing to be educated if anyone knows what they are.


reminds me of .........





Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Satansbodyguard said:


> anyone got more photo's of this R32 ??


Pretty sure it's this fairly hardcore GTST


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

looks very tonk ...

Gaz


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Bumping an old thread...
And so i am thinking of doing this...










I have managed to get the TBO front bumper, and I believe japsalon have something similar to the TBO side skirts...

However, the Yanack wide fenders i found are not the same as in MeisterR's 32....

Any idea where I can get something similar?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

